# Do you enjoy the taste of beer?



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

Pretty straightforward. Yes if you like beer. No if you do not like beer.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes and no. I like beer only when it's icy cold and when it's not bitter. I only drink it on hot summer days. I prefer those beers that are mixed with lime/lemon juice.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I like the taste of certain beers over others but overall I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

It has a certain taste that I really like once I've had a few.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Love beer. A Heineken with a sough dough sandwich would taste pretty good for lunch today.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Love it, it's the only alcoholic drink I can always down without cringing no matter how horrible hangovers it has given me in the past.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Beer is alright if it's flavored; otherwise, nah, not so much.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I find most beers yummy (I am a Beer Guardian, after all).


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I like anything that isn't lager at this point. Lagers are just boring to me, even when the microbrewers try to bring them back. 

I generally go for strong stouts (Russian Imperial are my fave) but will drink fruity saisons that taste like champagne, wheat beers/amber ales for hot days, maibocks for general sessioning purposes, and even enjoy hop-explosions like Eruption for Worthy Brewing, an Imperial Red Ale with 100 IBU. 

Essentially, I was born in the right time period/place for this stuff .


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I've drank a fair share of beer in my day. Gotta love Budweiser.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Depends on the beer. But generally, yes.

I like dark beers. And strong tasting beer.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes. :kitteh:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I just like to drink it because it helps me feel like an adult in a world where I'm constantly being called a big baby.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes and no..... if choosing beers to drink on their own I like darker ones and find lighter ones pretty gross. But I do love me a good michelada and those I've only ever had with lighter beers. So I guess yes.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

No.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, beer please!

I like Newcastle, Heineken and Guiness.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not abig fan but some are really good...


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Try this stuff. It tastes a bit sweet from most likely the corn they use to brew it. It used to be $9.99 a 30 pack. I think inflation has made it $10.99 a 30 pack now. This definitely reminds me of high school and college.


----------



## The Watcher (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, but i've tried a few I didn't like, mainly super cheap beers that are also strong like Natural Ice, King Cobra and the like.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Generally I like beer, but I like some sorts more than others and there actually are a few sorts I totally dislike. 
And I really like stout!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I should be more clear and say, no I don't like beer at all except in rare instances.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I like beers that aren't too bitter - Golden Raand, Bavaria, that kind of thing.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't like the taste at all. The only flavors I have had were on a scale of bad, to disgusting.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Apolo said:


> I don't like the taste at all. The only flavors I have had were on a scale of bad, to disgusting.


Aren't you from the US? :tongue:


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

stultum said:


> Aren't you from the US? :tongue:


Yes ma'am! Lol

I know the majority of the drinkers I know, think when you drink, you need to get drunk every time. It is an odd American idea that I have never gotten into. As such, I never felt that I should force myself to acquire a taste for alcohol, and it has saved me a lot of money!!


----------



## Kairne (Sep 1, 2014)

I hated beer until I had some good IPAs. Those are really the only things I like. I hate beers with a lot of malt, but I love the really hoppy stuff.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Of course. Let's drink many beers.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep beer is awesome. 😀


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

In Belgium, we've got the world's best beers. Duvel for example, hmmm.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I recently gave this a try. It drinks a bit smoother than an IPA. I find it crisp and refreshing, without sacrificing all the hoppiness.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

There are exceptions... But, based on the universal definition, "No." But, if we're talking about cherry-infested Baltic Ale, then "Yes." :kitteh:


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

I love beer, I'm always out buying and trying craft beer that I haven't had before. Huge fan of stouts in particular.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I like good beers, I don't care for many of the major mass produced American beers. I'm really fond of bocks, ales, (especially pale ones), I like Shiner, Blue Moon, Kirin, and Tuborg Gold quite a bit, and there was one I got overseas, Orangboom I think it was, that was terrific.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

Coming from a teenager who has only had little sips because they want a taste, I have only tasted one that I liked and it was because it was literally root beer (Which I ADORE) alcohol.


----------

